# first time breeder!! (jus joined)



## OGbetta (Feb 27, 2012)

is it ok to take out the male b4 the eggs hatch...i work 12hrs a day im afriad he might eat them before i get home..i need advice plz help!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You can take him out, just keep in mind some eggs may fall... even the fallen ones may hatch, so wouldn't worry about it too much. It all depends on a lot of factors on how strong the nest is.

But for survival? The eggs can survive without the father in there. How long ago were the eggs laid?


----------



## OGbetta (Feb 27, 2012)

they laid the eggs on Saturday night from 1am-3am...so about two days......i took him out this morning before going to work.


----------



## OGbetta (Feb 27, 2012)

the nest is pretty strong i think..its looks thick in most parts..hopefully it will hold.. :/


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

They should be hatching any time now.. look closely and see if you can see any of the fry at the top latched onto the bubbles (they are teeeeeeny tiny). Takes about two days for them to hatch, and another day or two to free swim. 

May I ask your set up? 
Also would suggest (if not already) read the stickies at the top of this forum section on the basic care/feeding.. 

If you see fry, then I wouldn't worry anymore about him being out of the tank- you will just have to do some of his work. As the babies grow, you will have to keep an eye on their health and form.. the father tends to cull out deformities and ailments from the batch, but since he is away it will be up to you to do the hard part and cull when needed. Otherwise, as long as you don't disturb the nest, the temp is correct, etc I can see no harm in him being gone.


----------



## OGbetta (Feb 27, 2012)

i dont have a proper setup...10 gallon, live plants, and i got a cover wit light.....i have to say i ain't know they was gonna mate so quick or mate at all(it only took 1day & a half for them to mate) i just saw them in action n i was like "WAT!"....ive always had bettas since i was a child but this is da first time this happens........how would i be able to tell if fry have a deformity ailment......srry if im askin alot of question...


----------



## OGbetta (Feb 27, 2012)

idk :/ ima do my BEST! to help the fry grow big n healthy....btw yes i did read the forum section of care/feeding..thanks!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Have the eggs hatched?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, at least it's a start... and you have read so you are aware that to raise them to adulthood you are looking at a few hundred dollars worth of more expense if you don't already have a grow out tank of roughly 30 gallons, and jars.. and heaters.. lol. Not a task to be taken on easily and lightly.

A 10 gallon will be fine for now and for the next few weeks. Make sure it is heated.. do you have the fry food prepared? What do you plan on feeding them?
A few hundred fry is typical for a spawn, (depending upon how/if you condition the mated pair properly) the numbers may be fewer. The first spawn tends to be the hardest, as there is a lot of learning to do and things seem to happen quickly at first.

Once larger and free swimming you will want to look for curved spines, ones who have bumps and bulges where they shouldn't be, etc. 

I have to take off and head to town now, so can't get into it too much at the moment.. but I'm sure as the day progresses, you will get other helpful tips and information.

Good luck, hope they hatch soon!

Edit: Tpocicat beat me to it.. knowledgeable member who will be able to help more then I can


----------



## OGbetta (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks myates for da advice..)


----------



## OGbetta (Feb 27, 2012)

no they havent hatched yet.....im at work right now so who knows..:/
wat would i feed them...i heard about liquid food? is dat good to get?...im ready for any expense i wanna do w,e it takes for these fry to live..lol


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They are extremely tiny when first hatched, so insuforia (microscopic) is best at first, put lettuce or grass in a jar or bucket and let it sit for at least a couple of weeks (too late for you unfortunately). BBS (baby brine shrimp), microworms, decapsulated brine shrimp eggs (one of my favorites). The first few days they will survive on their own egg sacks, so that will give you at least a little time to gather other foods. I've never tried it, but some feed egg yolk (hard boiled, tiny bit mixed into water and fed to the fry). 
Best of luck to you and your fry!


----------



## OGbetta (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks! tpocicat ill keep u guys updated!....


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Liquidfry is for cultures and making fry food.. would read the sticky in this section of the forums about feeding them.


----------



## OGbetta (Feb 27, 2012)

they hatched i saw sum fry trying to swim....im sooooo excited....i had to run to work tho i cant to go home n c how they r doin...i bought a heater also to have a stable temp for them......


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations! Now the fun begins, I'm glad you got the heater, that is extremely important.


----------



## OGbetta (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks!!...i also bought a filter but im afraid it will suk up the fry...wat should i do??..im so new to dis:/ .....im jus want them to b ohk .....im seriuos bout this to i want the fry to be ohk...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Most breeders use a sponge filter, and set the filter at the lowest setting (if it can be set).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on the fry. I hope everything works out for you.


----------

